# connecting headphones to ps3?



## Antony6555

So basically I want to connect my iems to my ps3. And I believe you can connect headsets through either bluetooth or usb. I bought a usb connector (for computer) but it didn't work. So now I'm thinking bluetooth might be the way to go. But I'm hesitant because I suspect it will be substantially more costly. Anyone had any success with this issue and do you have recommendations on what to get? Cheaper=better. I'd like to spend around $10 on this, but I will spend more if needed.


----------



## Antony6555

bump for fun


----------



## Gbjerke

get a D10, use the optical out


----------



## notmuchcash

My setup is a stereo hooked up over the RCA out, even if your ps3 is running through hdmi you can use that if you mess with the options on the ps3. 

 mine is as follows:
 ps3>tv>RCA out>Kenwood 7G receiver>long-a** cable of my sennheiser HD205


----------



## Antony6555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *notmuchcash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My setup is a stereo hooked up over the RCA out, even if your ps3 is running through hdmi you can use that if you mess with the options on the ps3. 

 mine is as follows:
 ps3>tv>RCA out>Kenwood 7G receiver>long-a** cable of my sennheiser HD205_

 

My tv does not have an rca out unfortunately. It's stupid, I don't know why they considered it unnecessary. 

 So are you saying I can connect my headphones to the ps3 through the hdmi out of the ps3? Because I don't think I can connect my headphones to my tv sadly.


----------



## jhanby

I am using a Compass Dac/Amp with the optical out on the PS3.

 Before I was using a headphone out on my intergrated Stereo amp connected via the RCA.

 Im guesing you could take RCA out, into an adapter for heaphones. It woundn't be very good though.


----------



## Antony6555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jhanby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am using a Compass Dac/Amp with the optical out on the PS3.

 Before I was using a headphone out on my intergrated Stereo amp connected via the RCA.

 Im guesing you could take RCA out, into an adapter for heaphones. It woundn't be very good though._

 

wait ps3 has an rca out?


----------



## jnewman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Antony6555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wait ps3 has an rca out?_

 

If you buy one of the special Sony cables that plug in to the odd proprietary plug on the back and has RCA plugs on the other end, yes. The cables are $10-20 depending on whether they have RCA, S-Video, or Component for the video connector.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

I thought that came packaged with the PS3? You shouldnt have to buy it seperately. Its just not on the PS3 unit itself, you need to connect the cable to get RCA out.


----------



## jhanby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jilgiljongiljing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought that came packaged with the PS3? You shouldnt have to buy it seperately. Its just not on the PS3 unit itself, you need to connect the cable to get RCA out._

 

^ what he said.

 You should have got a component cable with the ps3, should be yellow red and white. It does have a funny plug on the other end though.


----------



## jnewman

Maybe the cable does come with the PS3... when I got my PS3, I hooked it up immediately with an HDMI cable and would've just stuck the AV adapter cable in a drawer somewhere if one was in the box. I don't remember now, it's been a couple of years.

 I'm about to build a second Gamma2 DAC to use the optical out of my PS3 for headphone purposes.


----------



## jhanby

it looks like this (see attached)

 And I am 100% sure every PS3 comes with one.

 once it plugged in, you will need to change the sound output settings to use AV component rather than HDMI.


----------



## Antony6555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jhanby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it looks like this (see attached)

 And I am 100% sure every PS3 comes with one.

 once it plugged in, you will need to change the sound output settings to use AV component rather than HDMI._

 

Nice, I found that. So all I need is an av to rca cable then?


----------



## sohcahtoa

I have a similar setup. A PS3 connected via hdmi to my 24" Dell S2409W, and then a mini to mini cable from my Dell LCD to a FIO E5 headphone amp. From the FIO e5, I either plug in headphones or my Logitech mm50 (ipod speaker) through the aux-in.

 The AV Multi-Link cable does come with all PS3s. In fact, you can connect your video via HDMI, and through the AV Setup Menu, have the audio piped into the AV Multi-Link cable (rca). You then need an rca female to mini-jack male (radio shack has them), to plug into a headphone amp.


----------



## notmuchcash

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Antony6555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My tv does not have an rca out unfortunately. It's stupid, I don't know why they considered it unnecessary. 

 So are you saying I can connect my headphones to the ps3 through the hdmi out of the ps3? Because I don't think I can connect my headphones to my tv sadly._

 

In my earlier post I tried to convey[poorly] that the tv rca out is not necessary. just run both hdmi and the Red-White-Yellow, ignore the yellow plug, then any necessary adapter, amp, phones.

 my amp takes rca[Red-white] natively, and would be a simple matter to connect to my PS3 directly.

 The optical out is probably far superior to my system, but mine is 100% what was on hand at the time.


 Edit: The RCA cables on the PS3 are identical to and interchangable with the ones on the PS2.


----------



## notmuchcash

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Antony6555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice, I found that. So all I need is an av to rca cable then?_

 

AV to RCA? I believe these are the same thing.

 The adapter you need is whatever will connect your plugs to your amp.


----------



## sohcahtoa

NXG (NX-572) Double RCA Audio Coupler - RadioShack.com

 You need something like above, called a Double RCA Coupler. You plug the RCA from the PS3 into one end. In the other end of the Coupler, you plug a standard RCA cable, and the other end of this RCA Cable goes into your headphone amp.


----------



## umvue

So there exists an RCA to 3.5mm adapter I can use to listen to PS3 audio without a DAC?


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





umvue said:


> So there exists an RCA to 3.5mm adapter I can use to listen to PS3 audio without a DAC?


 


  You can get them from monoprice.  You pretty much need an amp with volume control to do this though.  But I've tried it that way (with my E7) and it works fine.


----------



## Chromako

These plug into the optical output of the PS3, and have a Dolby Headphone surround sound emulation processor. Not hi-fi by any means, but it's surprisingly good for the price. I have them, and for mid-fi gaming, they are quite nice. Dead simple to use, too. 
   
  http://www.turtlebeach.com/products/audio-processors/ear-force-dss.aspx


----------



## grokit

Even simpler, wireless 7.1 surround


----------

